# Used bamboo for trim!!!



## Keith of Ronin (Feb 9, 2005)

here is a pic of my front room i redid
i used bamboo for trim and wainscotting for the walls,


the walls were kind of a pain to put up, since they came in 4 byt 8 sheets
should have been a two to three person job, but of course i am subborn and did it by myself.

i also sanded the floors and stained and polyuerathaned they myself too


i am still not done have to put covers on the outlets


----------



## sidoe (Oct 6, 2007)

I really do not like it. Sorry. Just not my style.



Keith of Ronin said:


> here is a pic of my front room i redid
> i used bamboo for trim and wainscotting for the walls,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice Keith. I LOVE it.


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

Very Diffrent I like it


----------



## rsmith1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pretty cool approach. I can't exactly tell from the picture, what color are the walls? It looks like a tan or light green. I like it.


----------



## lonzo77 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am looking for images or ideas on how to achieve a cris-cross or 'x' pattern with two colors of asphalt shingles.
My roofer says he can do it. I just need a picture.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks really nice.

I see it gets tricky when the pieces of bamboo are not perfectly straight.

I can understand the stubborn feeling. I have some ongoing projects of my own (including basement finishing) with similar complexity. Including moving and installing 4x8 panels singlehandedly.


----------



## rsmith1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Where do you buy bamboo? What kind of things do I need to think about if I want to undertake a similar project?


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 24, 2008)

If its for flooring(Iwouldnt) Ive heard that it leaves shadows-i.e, If you have a rug,and move it later on, there will be a shadow where it was before-it depends on the amount of sunlight. Also, it dents easily(high heels).????


----------



## userdude (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like crapola


----------



## Troubleshooter (Dec 8, 2007)

Not really my personal style, but it looks like a job well done. Good for you for trying something different and making it your own!


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

that looks terrible, im glad u like it though


----------

